# 61" Samsung DLP having HD(Wii) trouble



## Redenbacher (Jul 20, 2006)

This TV is about 6-7 years old at the least, and is 1080i compatible. I recently purchased the component cables for my Wii and got to enjoy a couple of days of huge TV HD Smash bros. bliss (along with some crazy Metroid prime 3). 

But then, without warning, I popped on my Wii and the screen was split in 2, my TV was humming, and when switching between menus on the Wii it would flash a rainbow of colors.

I went downstairs to the newer, 4-5 month old 61" Samsung DLP, along with another 42" Polaroid flat screen and it worked fine, so it was confirmed that it's the TV, and not the Wii or the new cables.

So, with that said, what could be the problem, and can I fix it myself? If not, would it be worth the repair? (I would imagine the circuit board might need replacing  )

Thanks!


----------

